# The Big Bang Theory - The Desperation Emanation - 10/21/2010



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Can't believe we've gone a full 24 hours without a thread on this episode. Recent threads have complained that they've gone away from the geekyness that made the show so great in S1, but I felt like much of it was back in this episode, with the multiple references to being an "inclined plane wrapped around a vertical axis" and Sheldon's song about the stars as he went down the stairs.

It was kind of odd that suddenly Leonard is portrayed as the desperate loser, when Howard has only been back with Bernadette since last week, and Raj's alleged girlfriend was nowhere to be seen.

I almost fell off the couch in shock/horror/uncontrollable laughter when Sheldon told Amy Farah Fowler's mom, "It's time for me to make love to your daughter's vagina."


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Leonard: You changed the address on the building? What about mail? 
Sheldon: No worries, I explained our predicament to our letter carrier. He was sympathetic, his exact words were "Got your back Jack. *****es be crazy!"


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Good episode. I misssed Penny tho. I guess she is out for 1 more episode.


Sheldon/Amy/Mom was too funny.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Sheldon's song about the stars as he went down the stairs


Those are the stars that are nearest to me, tra-la-la and fiddle-dee-dee.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I loved Sheldon running down the stairs screaming Leonard a million times after he thought he'd have to meet her mom


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ScubaCat said:


> Leonard: You changed the address on the building? What about mail?
> Sheldon: No worries, I explained our predicament to our letter carrier. He was sympathetic, his exact words were "Got your back Jack. *****es be crazy!"


[Knock on door]
Leonard: Who is it?
Amy Farah Fowler [muffled]: Amy Farah Fowler
Sheldon [looking puzzled]: Darn! She found me.
Leonard: She's been here before.
Sheldon: The only flaw in an otherwise perfect plan.

Then later, after Sheldon thought he got rid of Amy and goes downstairs:
Sheldon [sees Amy waiting outside the building]: "Oh dear. They really do be crazy."


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Good episode. I misssed Penny tho. I guess she is out for 1 more episode.
> 
> Sheldon/Amy/Mom was too funny.


Wow. I didn't even notice that Penny wasn't in the episode. Why is she out?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

swinca said:


> Wow. I didn't even notice that Penny wasn't in the episode. Why is she out?


Kaley broke her leg pretty good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> multiple references to being an "inclined plane wrapped around a vertical axis"


They should have added "A past tense verbalization of... " at the front to add grammar nerd to their resume.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Then Sheldon asks Amy if they should have coitus once....

bazinga!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Is it bad that I found the way that Leonard's date acted and behaved very appealing?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MickeS said:


> Is it bad that I found the way that Leonard's date acted and behaved very appealing?


Yes.

Clearly you are a very bad person.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

No Penny and too much Amy = not a great episode for me. Amy is so annoyingly over the top monotone robot that I just feel like changing the channel. This shows on a short leash til she's gone.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> I almost fell off the couch in shock/horror/uncontrollable laughter when Sheldon told Amy Farah Fowler's mom, "It's time for me to make love to your daughter's vagina."


That caught me off guard and I really did laugh out loud, loudly.



MickeS said:


> Is it bad that I found the way that Leonard's date acted and behaved very appealing?


I think she was over the top. It's fine to not be a girly girl and all but a little class is required in my book.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

My guess is they will incorporate Kaley's broken leg into the storyline?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Kamakzie said:


> My guess is they will incorporate Kaley's broken leg into the storyline?





Spoiler



She's going to bartend so she can be hidden from the waist down until the cast is off.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> I loved Sheldon running down the stairs screaming Leonard a million times after he thought he'd have to meet her mom


I think this would've been the part where if Penny was available, Sheldon would've gone straight to her instead of Leonard.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Blossom is an awful character. Hopefully her robotic character will be gone soon. A few funny bits here, Wolowit's mother not one of them. Maybe there'll be a Halloween ep this week? That could be good.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Blossom is an awful character. Hopefully her robotic character will be gone soon. A few funny bits here, Wolowit's mother not one of them. Maybe there'll be a Halloween ep this week? That could be good.


Does not look to be a Halloween epsoide but does look to be good.

Do not click on the link if you don't want to know about this weeks episode for spoilers contained in the preview. 

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/big_bang_theory/video/?pid=4BwdEAomTHIqMAXA1HzOkh5qngVosGY0


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm sort of surprised-I didn't even notice Penny was missing until I read this thread.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Is it bad that I found the way that Leonard's date acted and behaved very appealing?


Seriously?

Aside from the implied promise of sex on the following date, I can't think of a single redeeming quality.

Anybody else annoyed at the video chats where the person (Amy, or Amy's mom) would turn their head to the right supposedly to talk to the person sitting to the right of the laptop? Because unless the speaker has some kind of uberhuge panoramic monitor setup, she's just talking to the air and not a face on her screen.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

busyba said:


> Anybody else annoyed at the video chats where the person (Amy, or Amy's mom) would turn their head to the right supposedly to talk to the person sitting to the right of the laptop? Because unless the speaker has some kind of uberhuge panoramic monitor setup, she's just talking to the air and not a face on her screen.


I did notice that. Like the camera was off to the side.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm sort of surprised-I didn't even notice Penny was missing until I read this thread.


It probably slipped by you because they used Bernadette to maintain a constant cute blonde content level. 

btw, am I the only one who would take Bernadette over Penny in a nanosecond?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

busyba said:


> It probably slipped by you because they used Bernadette to maintain a constant cute blonde content level.
> 
> btw, am I the only one who would take Bernadette over Penny in a nanosecond?


No, I would second that. Although her voice is a tad annoying.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

busyba said:


> btw, am I the only one who would take Bernadette over Penny in a nanosecond?


I'd take both. If I'm going to dream, I might as well shoot for the moon!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

dimented said:


> Although her voice is a tad annoying.


There's a remedy for that, but I can't post it here.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

busyba said:


> There's a remedy for that, but I can't post it here.


Yes, yes there is.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

dimented said:


> Yes, yes there is.


Because you can do anything with duct tape!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

busyba said:


> Anybody else annoyed at the video chats where the person (Amy, or Amy's mom) would turn their head to the right supposedly to talk to the person sitting to the right of the laptop? Because unless the speaker has some kind of uberhuge panoramic monitor setup, she's just talking to the air and not a face on her screen.


Oh yeah. They do this all the time. Drives me NUTS.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oh yeah. They do this all the time. Drives me NUTS.


Yeah, this has been the same with other webcam stuff, like the Sheldon-bot, as well. Annoyed me just as much then.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

busyba said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Aside from the implied promise of sex on the following date, I can't think of a single redeeming quality.


That makes sense. I'm likely just nuts.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

busyba said:


> It probably slipped by you because they used Bernadette to maintain a constant cute blonde content level.
> 
> btw, am I the only one who would take Bernadette over Penny in a nanosecond?


/raises hand


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

You know, by the time Penny is ready to come off the DL, Bernadette might do a good job of establishing herself in the show.

I smell quarterback controversy!!! 




Eagles and Titans fans know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Must you inject your fascination with caveman-like sporting effects into our discussion of this quite humorous program?

/Sheldon


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

busyba said:


> Anybody else annoyed at the video chats where the person (Amy, or Amy's mom) would turn their head to the right supposedly to talk to the person sitting to the right of the laptop? Because unless the speaker has some kind of uberhuge panoramic monitor setup, she's just talking to the air and not a face on her screen.


Noticed it.. hated it, too.

At least BBT doesn't blur anything out.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I don't mind Mayim Bawhatever's character.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

They've promoted Melissa Rauch (Bernadette) to a series regular:

http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/10/25/big-bang-theory-melissa-rauch-series-regular


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Neenahboy said:


> They've promoted Melissa Rauch (Bernadette) to a series regular:
> 
> http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/10/25/big-bang-theory-melissa-rauch-series-regular


I never realized that she was Hoyt's deranged girlfriend in True Blood! Although now that I know, it seems obvious...


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

busyba said:


> btw, am I the only one who would take Bernadette over Penny in a nanosecond?


Not in the slightest. I'd say she's sexier in terms of her looks _and_ in terms of being smart, _plus_ she seems to have a more reasonable outlook on life and isn't bothered by very much. (Though that latter point will probably erode as the writers start needing her to be bothered by things to give her storylines.)


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Is it bad that I found the way that Leonard's date acted and behaved very appealing?


nope. at least to me, something very appealing about a potential romp in the sack anyway. Not sure about potential for long term, but definitely for some workouts at home.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> They've promoted Melissa Rauch (Bernadette) to a series regular:
> 
> http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/10/25/big-bang-theory-melissa-rauch-series-regular


I'm happy about that. I like her.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> They've promoted Melissa Rauch (Bernadette) to a series regular:
> 
> http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/10/25/big-bang-theory-melissa-rauch-series-regular





YCantAngieRead said:


> I'm happy about that. I like her.


:up:


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Good episode. I misssed Penny tho. I guess she is out for 1 more episode.


Right after Kaley broke her leg, I read somewhere that they had to write Penny out of one episode, because they were committed to tape before a live audience on the day it happened or the day after it happened.

But, they could reschedule the next taping so that Penny would only have to be out of one episode.

So, is it really two episodes now?

Bummer...


----------

